# Complete newbie, looking for advice!



## Javman (Mar 13, 2014)

Hello everyone!

My name is Jared, and I'm thinking about rescuing a golden retriever in the near future. I've done some research, and I think a golden would be good with my lifestyle, but I wanted to see if anyone here could give me their honest interpretation of if one would be alright in my care? A few of my friends have dogs, but I've never owned one myself as an adult - so I'm quite inexperienced. That said, if there is a detail I neglect to mention that you think would help, ask and I'll gladly let you know.

Alright, so what I think I am looking for is a medium or large adult dog (3+ years of age) that is good with other dogs (see note about friends with dogs above) and is good with meeting new people - I enjoy hiking and would love to take my dog with me whenever possible, so odds are they will meet several new people each time.

My biggest worries about if I could adequately care for a golden are space and time: I live by myself in a 970 sq ft condo, and I work. Being a condo space, I have no fenced yard that I seem to see listed on every bio as a requirement. I have a space set up that would be the dog's, but it would also be free to roam the condo most of the time. I have flex hours at work, so taking multiple breaks to come back for walks/jogs isn't an issue. I acknowledge there's no way I could take on a younger dog even with the flex hours - thus the 3+ year age requirement. There are a few parks within walking distance I would be able to go to for exercising purposes, though I'd have to go for a drive to get to a place where my dog could be off leash. I'm also planning to do some training courses after I adopt - which more than likely will be more for my benefit than the dog's 

Hopefully I've given enough of a picture of what my life is like - would anyone be willing to share their opinion on if a golden retriever would work for me/I'd be a good fit for one?

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I think a Golden would be the perfect dog and there are so many adults that need good homes, I hope you're able to find one. Some rescues do require a fenced back yard but apply at many different ones and explain that you have a plan and will be able to walk him/her during the day so he won't be locked away all day alone. Good luck and welcome to GRF!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

When Brady was two years old we lived in corporate housing for about three months, a third floor apartment. I worried he would be miserable. Well he loved it! He got so many walks, met so many people and dogs on these walks. He loved looking out the window and watching people from his spot. Yes, I personally think a golden can do very well in an apartment. They are happy to be with their family, no matter how big or small a place is.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Condo*



Javman said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> My name is Jared, and I'm thinking about rescuing a golden retriever in the near future. I've done some research, and I think a golden would be good with my lifestyle, but I wanted to see if anyone here could give me their honest interpretation of if one would be alright in my care? A few of my friends have dogs, but I've never owned one myself as an adult - so I'm quite inexperienced. That said, if there is a detail I neglect to mention that you think would help, ask and I'll gladly let you know.
> 
> ...


Do you own the condo? Is a dog allowed in your condo and what weight?
Is there a fenced space for your dog?
I think it is wonderful you want to adopt. I've adopted three dogs OVER THE YEARS and they are just wonderful!!


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

You sound like the perfect match for a Golden! I hope you find your dog soon! I think the only issue you may have is that you don't have a fenced in yard. I have heard that if you write to the rescue and explain how you will care for your dog even though you don't have a fence, then they will be receptive to you. Also make sure they understand that you're allowed to have a Golden in your condo, sometimes they want proof like a letter. I think if you write to them and say just what you said in your post they will approve you. I hope they do, there are so many dogs in need and it's so great that you can give one a loving home.


----------



## Javman (Mar 13, 2014)

Karen519 said:


> Do you own the condo? Is a dog allowed in your condo and what weight?
> Is there a fenced space for your dog?
> I think it is wonderful you want to adopt. I've adopted three dogs OVER THE YEARS and they are just wonderful!!


I do own the condo, bought it in August  I am allowed to have any dog of any size per the bylaws, I reviewed them and it was one of my conditions for finalizing the purchase. I can have either one dog classed as medium or large (40 lbs+) or 2 dogs classed as small (under 40 lbs). I'd need to get the dog licensed by the city and deliver a copy to the association for their records.

There is no fenced area in the community, so I would have to have him on a leash whenever taking him outside for a walk. There are a couple dog parks and regular parks nearby, of which I have only visited two of the normal parks.

I saw the thread that Carolina Mom started listing adoptable goldens and mixes in normal shelters (http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ses/272457-available-adoption-listings-6.html ), and I'm planning to call up the shelters for both Orbit Petfinder Adoptable | Dog | Golden Retriever | Jackson, GA | Orbit and Benson https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...59333.237760179614133&type=1&relevant_count=1 - Benson looks and sounds like a perfect match for me, so I'll call them first and see if I could drive out to IL this weekend to meet him. If they don't allow out of state adoptions I'll fill out an app for Grreat which I believe is the golden rescue for my area. Hopefully the lack of a fenced area will be alright with them if I give them my plan like you all have suggested.

If I get the ok to visit either Benson or Orbit, does anyone have any tips for long car rides should I wind up adopting? This would be a 12 hour trip, with the multiple stops just for me probably around 13 or 14 hours.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hi Javman, good to hear you're interested in Adopting a Golden Retriever.

A young adult would probably be a good match for you if you live an active lifestyle. Goldens are very people oriented dogs, they want to be with their owners and part of a family. They are active dogs, enjoy and need to be exercised daily, taking walks, swimming, etc. They benefit greatly from attending obedience classes. They require grooming and some can live well into their teens. 

My Bridge boy lived to be 15.5, I currently have a girl who is 9 that I adopted through CFGRR. I also have a boy that is 5, I adopted him through my County H.S. 

Petfinder. com is a very good source for locating dogs, dogs in shelters, Humane Societies, GR Rescues and other Rescue Groups are listed. I found my two listed on Petfinder.com. 

I try to update the GRs available for Adoption daily. I have found a lot of them listed on Friends of Golden Retrievers FB page- here is the link:

https://www.facebook.com/Friends.of.Golden.Retrievers

BTW: I haven't updated the list today yet, getting ready to.

Here are the two GR Rescues in VA, click on their name, their contact info and website will come up. You can view their Adoption Requirements, policy, process and should be able to submit an Adoption application directly on their website as well as see Goldens available for adoption. 

The Golden Retriever Club of America National Rescue Committee
Virginia
Golden Retriever Rescue Education and Training, Inc.
Southeastern Virginia GRREAT, Inc. (SEVA GRREAT)

I know of a couple of more GR Rescues that do out of state adoptions, if you're interested in their names, let me know.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I forgot to answer your question about a long drive-I have traveled from the NC Coast to the Midwest with my two. 

We normally stop every 3-4 hours at a Rest area to let them go to the bathroom and get a little exercise. I give them water, might feed them a little bit, but not much. I also usually have a little bit of water available in the car too.

My two sleep quite a bit when traveling. You might want to get a crate if you have room in your vehicle and put the dog in it while you're traveling. 

Main thing I want to stress, make sure you have a collar on the dog that fits properly. I've heard too many stories of dogs slipping out of collars and taking off, especially a dog that has just been adopted. I also recommend a good sturdy leash, make sure you only let the dog out of the car on a leash.

Rescues often take a few weeks to settle in or adjust to their new environment. Some dogs adjust quickly while others may take longer. It depends on the dog.


----------



## Andrew C (Feb 1, 2014)

go for it, adoption is great


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jayman*

Jayman

I did a search on Petfinder, for you, of 500 miles.
There seem to be 57 pages of Goldens here.
pet-search - Petfinder


----------



## Javman (Mar 13, 2014)

Many thanks again to Carolina Mom for showing me an ad that had a golden listed for adoption in Richmond. I visited him yesterday and decided to adopt him - his name is Sam  










I'm expecting some issues given the massive change he is going through, but so far he has not eaten any solid food. He accepts his reward treats no problem, and is drinking plenty. Does anyone have any tips on what I might be able to do to get Sam to eat? Is there a time limit where I should be concerned that he is not adapting to his new life well?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Sam is beautiful. Really glad this worked out for you.

It usually takes a new dog about two weeks before they completely adjust and settle in to a new environment. Every dog is different though, some adjust more quickly than others. IF you can take him out for walks weather permitting of course or have some play sessions where he can run, that will help and it's also a bonding time for the two of you. 


Do you know when Sam was last seen by a Vet? Were you able to get his Vet records or know which Vet Clinic he was taken to-if you don't have the records you might be able to get them from the Clinic by calling. Or your Vet might be able to contact the Clinic and get his records faxed to them. 

I would suggest making an appointment for him for a check up soon. You can try boiling some chicken and cooking some rice to see if he will eat that. I wouldn't wait any longer than a couple of days of him not eating before calling a Vet. 

Do you know what food he was previously eating? If you want to change his food, you should make a change to a different food gradually, meaning-continue to feed him his original food mixed with about a 1/4 of the new food. Gradually increase the new food over a week's time before only feeding the new food. If you don't make the food change gradually, Sam might have stomach issues.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I'll also add that If Sam has been in a rescue environment you may want to consider crating him whenever your not actually training, playing or otherwise actively engaged. Dogs feel anxious when they have too much "new space" to adapt to.
Also, just because the shelter was feeding him a particular brand / type of food, don't assume it's not an issue. We rescued a golden that was allergic to what the kennel had been feeding him (contained corn gluten). Had indigestion, diarrhea, in house accidents etc. Switched him to a lamb and rice formula and it was like an overnight different dog.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

Congratulations on Sam!!! He is gorgeous. How old is he? I adopted Helo 3 years ago and he loved to destroy things when left alone (TV remotes, DVDs, anything plastic) and he would counter surf so I learned to confine him in the kitchen when I was gone and clear off all the counters so there was nothing in reach to destroy. It took a few months but he is better about destruction now ALTHOUGH I came home last night from work and he had destroyed a plastic magnet that was on the fridge. I don't have any advice on the feeding as Helo has never refused a meal in 3 years. Good luck with him. I would bet the food issue resolves as he gets used to his new home. Keep us updated please! 
P.S. I don't think there is a hard and fast time limit on adapting to his new life. Each dog is different. Does he like going for walks and meeting people and other dogs? I know those things were important to you!


----------



## Javman (Mar 13, 2014)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Congratulations, Sam is beautiful. Really glad this worked out for you.
> 
> It usually takes a new dog about two weeks before they completely adjust and settle in to a new environment. Every dog is different though, some adjust more quickly than others. IF you can take him out for walks weather permitting of course or have some play sessions where he can run, that will help and it's also a bonding time for the two of you.
> 
> ...


I have the name and number of the vet, so I intend to call today and see what they can do about faxing information. The only things I know for sure are that he'll need to be neutered, and he also needs a rabies vaccination because his old one expired in October. I was planning to set him up for a vet appointment this weekend, but it sounds like I'll be pushing that up if he continues to neglect his food. I took him on a short walk last night (~1mi) and a much longer walk/run this morning (~3mi). I hoped he'd eat after the longer run, but no dice.

I emailed the woman and got the brand of the food she was feeding him, Blue Buffalo. I'll see if I can pick some of that up, and have the chicken/rice combo on standby if that doesn't work.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I recommend you having Sam Micro-chipped. 

Both of my goldens are, if either of them should ever get lost, they can be located by their chips. It's also a way of proving ownership. 

It might take Sam a couple of days before he eats very much, just be patient with him. You and his surroundings are completely new to him, he'll come around though.


----------



## Javman (Mar 13, 2014)

Helo's Mom said:


> Congratulations on Sam!!! He is gorgeous. How old is he? I adopted Helo 3 years ago and he loved to destroy things when left alone (TV remotes, DVDs, anything plastic) and he would counter surf so I learned to confine him in the kitchen when I was gone and clear off all the counters so there was nothing in reach to destroy. It took a few months but he is better about destruction now ALTHOUGH I came home last night from work and he had destroyed a plastic magnet that was on the fridge. I don't have any advice on the feeding as Helo has never refused a meal in 3 years. Good luck with him. I would bet the food issue resolves as he gets used to his new home. Keep us updated please!
> P.S. I don't think there is a hard and fast time limit on adapting to his new life. Each dog is different. Does he like going for walks and meeting people and other dogs? I know those things were important to you!


Thank you! He's between 2 to 2 1/2 years old, don't know his exact age. I'm going home soon to check on him and will find out if he has any destructive behavior I'll need to worry about. I kept as many things out of reach as I could, but I'm sure there's something I missed, and if not there are plenty of corners, cabinets, and furniture that he could wind up going to work on. 

He might actually love people a bit TOO much right now hahaha. He's very easily distracted, so I found a well reviewed vet/training center that has a good basic course that puts an emphasis on that. Dogs are still an unknown, as I haven't encountered any on my couple walks so far (6 inches of snow probably has something to do with that!). He has heard the occassional one barking from inside another unit, but just seems curious.


----------



## Javman (Mar 13, 2014)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I recommend you having Sam Micro-chipped.
> 
> Both of my goldens are, if either of them should ever get lost, they can be located by their chips. It's also a way of proving ownership.
> 
> It might take Sam a couple of days before he eats very much, just be patient with him. You and his surroundings are completely new to him, he'll come around though.


That's a good idea, I'll look into that as well. Thanks!


----------



## Javman (Mar 13, 2014)

Alright, it's been a pretty hectic last several weeks, but I think I've finally got the majority of things squared away for Sam!  He's been neutered (and had to get restitched because he managed to rip all but 2 sutures out), microchipped, licensed, and just got back from the groomer this morning - I think they did a fantastic job, and Sam seemed to think so too (I have NEVER seen him stand like this before):










He just has a few more vaccines to get this week and then I think he's good to go. Now I can truly start to focus on training him - does anyone have any suggestions for what to work on, based on the below info?

He knows: sit, lie down, stay, turn (360 circle while standing up), high five, wave, and enter/exit for doorways. The first 3 he obeys about 90% of the time around the house (the other 10% he'll do something like turn a sit in a down), and maybe 40% of the time outside with any kind of distraction. The others are alright under zero distraction or treat visible, and when I'm directly next to him, otherwise he gets confused and starts doing other tricks or just walks over to me.

He does pretty well on a leash, but I wouldn't consider it heeling since he walks slightly ahead of me most of the time. I definitely want to get him to learn a true heel command eventually, and currently anytime the leash nears the end I stop and tell him "by my side." Then once he comes back and sits we get going again.

Controlling him when I have guests is currently incredibly difficult. I don't have them over often which makes it even harder, and sometimes my guests aren't really interested in helping me train Sam (as in, going back out the door if he gets too excited when they come in, or dealing with me taking him to another room for a bit) which further hinders things. This is definitely something I want to work on but difficult since so many elements are out of my control.

Should I focus on getting the basics completely nailed down? Focus on working with distraction for all of them? Being calm with visitors? Something else?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sam is so beautiful, sorry to hear he had to get restitched, ouch!

Have you thought about enrolling him in any training classes?

Whenever we have house guests, which is not often, my guys have to sit when someone comes in the door. If the guests are dog people, once they have settled, then they are allowed to go visit, but not until then. Once in awhile we have someone come over that is not a dog person, I make my guys go lay down.

When I adopted my Remy, he was horrible on a leash. I bought a gentle leader harness and liked it so well, I got one for my girl Roxy. I still use them majority of the time because I like them. My two will walk next to me with a loose leash. 

Sounds like he's doing pretty good though really, especially since he's coming back to you when you tell him "by my side", good job. Just keep working with him. I think Sam will get the hang of walking by your side on a regular basis.


----------



## Javman (Mar 13, 2014)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Sam is so beautiful, sorry to hear he had to get restitched, ouch!
> 
> Have you thought about enrolling him in any training classes?
> 
> ...


Yeah, he had a doubly rough time because the place I took him to get neutered decided to do what I've learned is a scrotal ablation without even bothering to call and ask me about it. As a result he had about 4 inches of external sutures to go with the internal ones.

I've definitely thought about classes, but unfortunately the $450 bill to get him restitched has me a bit low on excess funds at the moment. I'm hoping I can give him a good basic obedience on my own and hopefully he'll be able to learn the intermediate stuff in classes.

I've tried the approach you mentioned about visitors the couple times I've had them so far, but it is difficult to get his attention sometimes because he becomes so focused on his new potential friends/walking lik-em-sticks. I've considering putting him on a leash next time, but I'm not sure if that will allow me to get through any easier.

I actually enjoy walking him for the most part. He's certainly not perfect, but compared to how he was when I first got him a month ago it is a world of difference. I imagine as long as I am consistent and slowly increase the requirements (shortening the leash, making him come back and face the proper direction when sitting, etc) that it should only get better.


----------



## Javman (Mar 13, 2014)

I seem to keep learning these major lessons pretty quickly: had a scare when I woke up to multiple poop accidents on the carpet and then saw Sam vomit twice. Turns out the culprit was the rawhide bone I had given him the night before - had no idea those don't generally break down in his system, and definitely won't be using them ever again. Thankfully some celenia (sp?) from the vet to prevent vomiting and some pumpkin laced kibble to firm up the stools and he was good to go after a couple days!

To try to celebrate, I got him a new toy this weekend - a pheasant. He loved playing fetch with it. It was very odd: He never triggered the squeaker when grabbing the belly as he was super gentle retrieving it, yet if he only had hold of the tail or feet he thrashed it around like it owed him money or something!










Still, despite the torture, it seemed like they might have many quality days together.










Unfortunately for these good friends, a tragic accident would soon tear them apart:










R.I.P. Pheasant: 04/26/14 - 04/27/14 
May you find the most awesome eyepatch in toy heaven.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures of Sam with his pheasant, sounds like he really enjoys it.

You might want to get some antlers for him to chew on. 

I get them for my two, I order them through Michigan Antler Art- good co., great assortment of sizes, thickness, and wonderful Customer Service. Antlers last a really long time, I usually only buy them about once a year. 

Michigan Antler Art - Home

They've got an EBay store also, first time I ordered, they were running a special on certain ones. 

Large Dog Chews, Medium Dog Chews items in Antler Dog Chews Michigan Antler Ar store on eBay!


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

This thread is so awesome! Thank you for adopting, my wife and I decided our next golden will be a rescue. Whenever Lucy gets a little more mature and less bratty we will walk down that road.

Congrats again Sam seems like a great dog.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Sam is very good looking! I had to laugh, out loud, at your description of him thrashing the duck around like it owed him money. That is very funny! I've seen the same thing myself over the years. You'll find you need to become good with a needle and thread. Most of our toys do end up losing their eyes, or the area where the squeaker is. I just sew it shut and they get some more fun with it. Sounds like Sam is settling in very well. Just google training videos and you can most likely find many that will help you train on your own until you can take classes. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm a little late to this thread, but congrats on your new boy! I'm so glad you found Sam. He's very handsome and it sounds like he is settling in nicely with you.

I loved the pheasant story! Funny!


----------



## golden_732 (Aug 26, 2013)

Javman said:


> I seem to keep learning these major lessons pretty quickly: had a scare when I woke up to multiple poop accidents on the carpet and then saw Sam vomit twice. Turns out the culprit was the rawhide bone I had given him the night before - had no idea those don't generally break down in his system, and definitely won't be using them ever again. Thankfully some celenia (sp?) from the vet to prevent vomiting and some pumpkin laced kibble to firm up the stools and he was good to go after a couple days!
> 
> To try to celebrate, I got him a new toy this weekend - a pheasant. He loved playing fetch with it. It was very odd: He never triggered the squeaker when grabbing the belly as he was super gentle retrieving it, yet if he only had hold of the tail or feet he thrashed it around like it owed him money or something!
> 
> ...


Cooper has the same exact toy (I call it a duck, just because it's easier to say) and it is pretty much Coopers security toy. We've had it for months and it's the one toy he won't tear up and chew apart. In fact, if you ask him to "find your duck," he will stop EVERYTHING (even when people are over) and search around to find it and bring it to me. I'm actually considering going to the pet store and buying a bunch of them and just keeping them in storage. Even thought Coop doesn't tear it apart...a golden with a stuffie is still not going to last long. When I was reading through this post and saw that picture, I just HAD to stop and comment, it brought a smile to my face.

And oh yeah, Congrats on adopting Sam!! He's beautiful!


----------



## Javman (Mar 13, 2014)

golden_732 said:


> Cooper has the same exact toy (I call it a duck, just because it's easier to say) and it is pretty much Coopers security toy. We've had it for months and it's the one toy he won't tear up and chew apart. In fact, if you ask him to "find your duck," he will stop EVERYTHING (even when people are over) and search around to find it and bring it to me. I'm actually considering going to the pet store and buying a bunch of them and just keeping them in storage. Even thought Coop doesn't tear it apart...a golden with a stuffie is still not going to last long. When I was reading through this post and saw that picture, I just HAD to stop and comment, it brought a smile to my face.
> 
> And oh yeah, Congrats on adopting Sam!! He's beautiful!


Thanks! He hasn't learned to retrieve it on command randomly yet, but he's learning. It'd be nice to have that one thing that would get his attention regardless of what else (or who else) is going on around him.



Our3dogs said:


> I just sew it shut and they get some more fun with it.


I definitely need to learn how to sew. I probably need sewing needles and thread and all that first, though...

As for Sam - another week, another vet issue. This time he started shaking his head a TON over the weekend. It turns out both his ears have infections - the right yeast only, the left yeast and "rods" per the vet. They didn't do a culture to figure out what type, just gave me some super strong antibiotic drops to put in his ears an hour after using a medicated flush (epi-otic or something). This has to be done daily for seven days.

I'm hoping he's running out of various ailments to pick up, as I'd like to go a week or two without him having any issues, and I'm sure he'd love it too!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jayman*

Javman

God Bless you for adopting Sam-he is really a stunning boy!
Don't even attempt sewing-My Hubby and I finally learned after 10 years of buying our dogs stuffed toys, that they will destroy every one. Then I worried about them swallowing the squeakers or the fabric. From now on, we only buy Kong Toys-they are virtually indestructible and our Golden and our Samoyed just love them. We bought the big ones, like the bone and the dumbbell.

Dog - kong toys - Free Shipping at Chewy.com

As far as getting his attention, try filling an empty plastic Coke 12 or 9 oz. bottle one quarter of the way with pennies. When Sam jumps up on someone, give it a quck few shakes-this will distract him and will get his attention. Tell him to sit and then praise him and treat him. The shaking of the bottle really distracts them from the unwanted behavior and it really worked on my adopted Female Golden Retriever-she loved to JUMP AND GREET!

P.S. WE NEVER GIVE RAWHIDE-we've heard of dogs choking on them. Glad you have stopped. We've bought bones called Red Barn occasionally for a treat-they love them! IF you notice that the bones chips, throw it away. They usually last quite a while! http://www.chewy.com/dog/redbarn-meaty-bones-6-dog-treats/dp/46010


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Javman*



Javman said:


> Thank you! He's between 2 to 2 1/2 years old, don't know his exact age. I'm going home soon to check on him and will find out if he has any destructive behavior I'll need to worry about. I kept as many things out of reach as I could, but I'm sure there's something I missed, and if not there are plenty of corners, cabinets, and furniture that he could wind up going to work on.
> 
> He might actually love people a bit TOO much right now hahaha. He's very easily distracted, so I found a well reviewed vet/training center that has a good basic course that puts an emphasis on that. Dogs are still an unknown, as I haven't encountered any on my couple walks so far (6 inches of snow probably has something to do with that!). He has heard the occassional one barking from inside another unit, but just seems curious.


JAVMAN

A crate is a wonderful training tool and dogs look at it as their den. It keeps SAM safe while you're at work and it keeps your condo safe! Hope that you can come home at lunch and take him out.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sam*

How is SAM doing?


----------

